
Bug 1340880 – Move aus3/4 certificate from SHA1 to SHA256 - yuhong
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1340880
======
yuhong
To summarise, the cert can be SHA2 but must be signed by the "Thawte SSL CA"
SHA1 intermediate.

